# Any pop-up (tent trailer) campers here?



## MtnBiker (Oct 16, 2004)

Bought one last year, a nice step up from just a tent. I've had great fun with it. It is easy to pull and provides many comforts. 

Anybody else using a pop-up camper?


----------



## Jackass (Oct 16, 2004)

Just brought a new tent that I was supposed to try out with the kids last weekend. Do to unfortunate events we didnt get a chance. Hopefully we will try again.


----------



## janeeng (Oct 16, 2004)

Don't own one, but would love to - grew up camping and love it! Nothing like camping when it's cooler out and sitting by a fire at night.


----------



## Eightball (Jan 26, 2005)

I've had a Jayco double axle tent trailer for about 10 years.  It's about 14' closed-up, but stretches out to 24' when opened up.

It's been a fun rig, but my tow vehicle, a 92 Chevy Astro, hasn't been to reliable.  It is rated to tow 5,000 lbs. with a 200 h.p. Vortec, 4.3 liter V6, but 3 years ago, while pulling my Jayco over Donner Summit/I80 in the California Sierras, my 4.3 literally it's bottom end out.  That was two piston rods that made a hole in the bottom of my oil pan, the size of a soccer ball!

Well, with a brand new(factory rebuilt, that is) GM Goodwrench engine replacement($5,000.00!), we continue on with the Old Chevy Astro.  Now in 2005 it looks like the Automatic Transmission is ready for a rebuild.......$$$$.  This Astro came with the Factory Tow package! 

I would really love to get a larger family van, with a diesel, so some day we could move up to a larger travel trailer.  Only Ford offers a diesel in their full size vans.  I like the van configuration as a tow vehicle, because you can take all the passenger seats out of a van and hall a lot of cargo, without worrying about rain getting things wet.  Even those crew cab pick ups can't carry as many folks as a passenger van.  I don't know why full-size passenger vans don't sell as well as they did years ago.  To me they make much more sense than a pick-up, unless your need to hall bricks, and manure every week.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 26, 2005)

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> Just sold my Forrest River pop-up, the thing was used once!!
> It was awesome though for the one time that I did use it. Hopefully I will buy another in the future when time permits more camping! for now it's back to the weekend tents.




Ditto---Tents for me but sure would love a pop-up.


----------



## Annie (Jan 26, 2005)

MtnBiker said:
			
		

> Bought one last year, a nice step up from just a tent. I've had great fun with it. It is easy to pull and provides many comforts.
> 
> Anybody else using a pop-up camper?



We have one at our summer home. The house sleeps 8, the camper 6. Kids outside, adults inside. The youngest kid is 14. (Do not try this with young children.)


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 26, 2005)

MtnBiker said:
			
		

> Bought one last year, a nice step up from just a tent. I've had great fun with it. It is easy to pull and provides many comforts.
> 
> Anybody else using a pop-up camper?




I'm too old fashioned.  It ain't camping if you don't wake up with a pine cone indent somewhere on your body.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 26, 2005)

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> well now that depends on where you are camping out, some of mother natures creations are welcome to stay the hell out of my bed!




I remember reading a story sometime about a guy who wanted to study bears so he packed up and went into the wood with his fiancee.  They found some half-hibernating bears and decided to camp out _in their midst_.

They ran some videotape of the event and went to sleep with the camera still running.  The camera was knocked over and a struggle ensued in which both the scientist, and I use that term loosely here, and his fiancee were slaughtered by the subject of their scientific inquiry.  The sound of the "attack" was on the videotape when they found their remains.  

I will see if I can search the article out sometime.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 26, 2005)

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> lol, and I was referring to nasty spiders and such, I sure ain't using the earth's fllor to camp out where there are bears!  that would have to require a full size camper for me!




Tie your food up high.  Bears will enter a vehicle if they smell food and are hungry enough.  Don't keep any snack items in your tent either!  So long as you remember those basic rules there is little danger at all.  You are more in danger of breaking your leg and not being able to get back to your campsite.


----------



## Annie (Jan 26, 2005)

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> lol, and I was referring to nasty spiders and such, I sure ain't using the earth's fllor to camp out where there are bears!  that would have to require a full size camper for me!


I'm a Hyatt minimum type of person. The one and only time I 'camped out,' flies layed larvae in our bags. Woke up to thousands, (perhaps I exaggerate, but not by much,) of flies. Never again. I will not sleep in the wild. Be wild, perhaps, but NOT outside of walls stronger than canvas.


----------



## manu1959 (Jan 26, 2005)

if you count the little umbrella in my mai tai ... then yea ...i go camping with a pop up tent


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 26, 2005)

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> where do you hail from no1?




Colorado native.


----------



## manu1959 (Jan 26, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Colorado native.



cherokee are you?


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 26, 2005)

Hotels are the best...
Just you, the wife and some champaign, and maybe a 
a hot tub....life is great!
Oh, no bugs either.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 26, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> cherokee are you?




Nah, German.  Third Generation born in this State.


----------



## manu1959 (Jan 26, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Nah, German.  Third Generation born in this State.



sprechen sie deutsch mien herr?


----------



## manu1959 (Jan 26, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hotels are the best...
> Just you, the wife and some champaign, and maybe a
> a hot tub....life is great!
> Oh, no bugs either.



room service and a   mini bar!


----------



## Annie (Jan 26, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hotels are the best...
> Just you, the wife and some champaign, and maybe a
> a hot tub....life is great!
> Oh, no bugs either.



Never tried with a wife. The husband I had, well nevermind. Hotels are very good alone. Quiet and your choice of cable. Room service is excellent. 

Best, Roman tub built for 4, with 1.


----------



## Annie (Jan 26, 2005)

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> for one?



Oh yeah! Swimming pool time, at 95 degrees.


----------



## Annie (Jan 26, 2005)

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> I sure hope it's the water jets making all them bubbles then!


Ah, water jets. Yeah. Floats my boat.


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 26, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> room service and a   mini bar!


 Exactly Manu...cept I do love the outdoors too. 

Don't get me wrong here folks..I love camping...It's just that my camping and what people CALL camping are different..Mine is..ya walk in, and all you have is what you carry..*That's real camping*.


----------



## Annie (Jan 26, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Exactly Manu...cept I do love the outdoors too.
> 
> Don't get me wrong here folks..I love camping...It's just that my camping and what people CALL camping are different..Mine is..ya walk in, and all you have is what you carry..*That's real camping*.



Packing IS camping. LOL


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 26, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Packing IS camping. LOL


No, that would be vacation.


----------



## Annie (Jan 26, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No, that would be vacation.


Well that would be someone packing for you and telling you to meet them...


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 26, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Well that would be someone packing for you and telling you to meet them...


Nahhhhh...I've never had anyone pack for me in my life.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Quiet and your choice of cable. Room service is excellent.



The biggest downside to many hotels these days.... CNN but not FNC.

I pick my hotels now based on if I can get FNC or not!


----------



## Annie (Jan 26, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Nahhhhh...I've never had anyone pack for me in my life.



Try it. Might give you a legitimate reason NOT to leave the room. :halo:


----------



## manu1959 (Jan 26, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Exactly Manu...cept I do love the outdoors too.



hey i always get a room with a view of the outdoors


----------



## manu1959 (Jan 26, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Nahhhhh...I've never had anyone pack for me in my life.



i hate checking lugage...i always buy everything when i get there


----------



## Annie (Jan 26, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i hate checking lugage...i always buy everything when i get there



Checking is someone else's work. My problem is UNpacking. How does one tell the dirty from undirty? (is undirty a word?) I wash everything. I hate returning.


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 26, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Try it. Might give you a legitimate reason NOT to leave the room. :halo:


Lost me on this one.


----------



## Annie (Jan 26, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Lost me on this one.



~avoiding brickbats hurled~If one does not like what someone else has packed....


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 27, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> sprechen sie deutsch mien herr?



Uh, 9!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 27, 2005)

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> nice country, must of done some great camping eh?




Every year at least 4 times a year.  I love to camp, year 'round.  My wife and eldest daughter are not dirt people so they don't come with me and I don't know about the youngest yet.  I get some needed alone time, they get away from the irritable hairy man and everybody is happier!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 27, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Exactly Manu...cept I do love the outdoors too.
> 
> Don't get me wrong here folks..I love camping...It's just that my camping and what people CALL camping are different..Mine is..ya walk in, and all you have is what you carry..*That's real camping*.




Exactly, camping doesn't come with a bed or somebody to serve you.


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 27, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Exactly, camping doesn't come with a bed or somebody to serve you.


Nor a "real" potty or shower, A/C or the brunch buffet...
Those seem to be the big items with
the women.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 27, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Nor a "real" potty or shower, A/C or the brunch buffet...
> Those seem to be the big items with
> the women.




A pack of waterproof matches (that I waterproofed myself), a tent, a sleeping bag, some emergency food, my collapsible fishing rod, a book, coffee some sugar and some cooking utensils all in a backpack and I am ready to go!


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 27, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> A pack of waterproof matches (that I waterproofed myself), a tent, a sleeping bag, some emergency food, my collapsible fishing rod, a book, coffee some sugar and some cooking utensils all in a backpack and I am ready to go!


and a small hatchet for me. I always found those 35mm plastic film jars/cans good for sugar, salt etc.


----------



## pretender (Jan 27, 2005)

No room service?  No massage?  No breakfast in bed?  No fresh sheets with a mint on the pillow? 

You men are animals........ ROFLMAO.......


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 27, 2005)

pretender said:
			
		

> No room service?  No massage?  No breakfast in bed?  No fresh sheets with a mint on the pillow?
> 
> You men are animals........ ROFLMAO.......


Yeah, but the sex is great!!!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 27, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> and a small hatchet for me. I always found those 35mm plastic film jars/cans good for sugar, salt etc.




Yeah, I forgot the knife and hatchet.  Those would be on my belt though not in the backpack.  I was talking about packing my backpack.  They, the 35mm plastic film jars, are also good for the waterproofed matches as well as the spices.  Bring some of those prepackaged uncooked biscuits and an empty coffee can, some sugar and cinammon and some cooking oil.  Put the oil in the can, poke a hole in the center of each biscuit and fry the biscuits until they are nice and brown add the sugar and cinnamon you have some great donuts if you want to carry all that stuff.


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 27, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I forgot the knife and hatchet.  Those would be on my belt though not in the backpack.  I was talking about packing my backpack.  They, the 35mm plastic film jars, are also good for the waterproofed matches as well as the spices.  Bring some of those prepackaged uncooked biscuits and an empty coffee can, some sugar and cinammon and some cooking oil.  Put the oil in the can, poke a hole in the center of each biscuit and fry the biscuits until they are nice and brown add the sugar and cinnamon you have some great donuts if you want to carry all that stuff.



Yea know, everything cooked in the woods on a camp fire is great!!!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 27, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yea know, everything cooked in the woods on a camp fire is great!!!




And you can cook nearly everything!

I wouldn't suggest cooking beans while high-altitude camping but nearly anything goes!


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 27, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> And you can cook nearly everything!
> 
> I wouldn't suggest cooking beans while high-altitude camping but nearly anything goes!



One of my favorite meals..a frozen hamburger 'steak', potatoes and carrots all wrapped in foil.
By dinner time the hamburger is thawed..just lay the whole thing on the coals in the foil...Boy it's good.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 27, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> One of my favorite meals..a frozen hamburger 'steak', potatoes and carrots all wrapped in foil.
> By dinner time the hamburger is thawed..just lay the whole thing on the coals in the foil...Boy it's good.




Dump the taters and use Cauliflower instead and I would agree...

Allergic reactions to food are important to avoid while camping.


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 27, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Dump the taters and use Cauliflower instead and I would agree...
> 
> Allergic reactions to food are important to avoid while camping.


Hey, I forgot..sorry..  

On the fire starters...I've made two types..one, wooden matches tied with a sting dipped in wax..the other, newspaper rolled tight and dipped in wax..both work well..


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 27, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey, I forgot..sorry..
> 
> On the fire starters...I've made two types..one, wooden matches tied with a sting dipped in wax..the other, newspaper rolled tight and dipped in wax..both work well..




Carry dryer lint.  It is highly flammable and extremely light and is fantastic if you have to use flint and steel if you lost your matches or some other problem arises.

I like using the matches with string...  I never tried the newspaper idea.


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 27, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Carry dryer lint.  It is highly flammable and extremely light and is fantastic if you have to use flint and steel if you lost your matches or some other problem arises......


Get Idea!!! How long does it burn?
The newspaper lasts, being it's pretty much layers of paper soaked in wax about the size of a 'd' cell battery.
But ya need a flame to light it.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 27, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Get Idea!!! How long does it burn?
> The newspaper lasts, being it's pretty much layers of paper soaked in wax about the size of a 'd' cell battery.
> But ya need a flame to light it.




It doesn't burn all that long but it burns hot and is easy to light, shave some wood chips onto it before you light it and have your kindling handy to light from the wood chips.  I usually would build the start of the fire before I launched the first sparks from the flint & steel.  It sounds like this might be a perfect application for the newspaper.


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 27, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> .... It sounds like this might be a perfect application for the newspaper.



I've been able to start a camp fire in the rain with em.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 27, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I've been able to start a camp fire in the rain with em.




I always hate trying to find good firewood in the winter, then lighting it.  You have to take off the gloves and the wind chill is often far below zero.  You feel that right away!


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 27, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I always hate trying to find good firewood in the winter, then lighting it.  You have to take off the gloves and the wind chill is often far below zero.  You feel that right away!


I always find my firewood before winter. Then in the winter, I'm by the fireplace.
Camping is a spring/summer thing for me.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 27, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I always find my firewood before winter. Then in the winter, I'm by the fireplace.
> Camping is a spring/summer thing for me.




I have a tent with a fireplace in it.  Getting away in the winter is sometimes more fun and I am always looking for a challenge.


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 27, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I have a tent with a fireplace in it.  Getting away in the winter is sometimes more fun and I am always looking for a challenge.


Winter camping is a challenge alright..been there done that and I won. Now I be old and wise 
enough that I don't want to keep tempting mother nature, least she may kick my ass!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 27, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Winter camping is a challenge alright..been there done that and I won. Now I be old and wise
> enough that I don't want to keep tempting mother nature, least she may kick my ass!




I guess I am still young and stupid!  

This summer I will jump out of a plane on purpose.  I am also planning on taking lessons in flight, fixed wing.  Of course I doubt you think it is that risky but it will be a fun new thing to learn for me.


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 27, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I guess I am still young and stupid!
> 
> This summer I will jump out of a plane on purpose.  I am also planning on taking lessons in flight, fixed wing.  Of course I doubt you think it is that risky but it will be a fun new thing to learn for me.



Done em both...Help ya any way I can.


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 27, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Done em both...Help ya any way I can.


But on the skydiving thing...I should warn ya...we used to say, "There are only two things that fall out of the sky, bird shit and fools".


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 27, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> But on the skydiving thing...I should warn ya...we used to say, "There are only two things that fall out of the sky, bird shit and fools".




Yeah, yeah.  But you are talking to a man who did Bullriding for about three years after the service.  You can't get anymore "foolish" than that.


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 27, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah.  But you are talking to a man who did Bullriding for about three years after the service.  You can't get anymore "foolish" than that.


Hahahaha...yeah okay,tell me that after ya make that first jump. :rotflmao:


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 27, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I remember reading a story sometime about a guy who wanted to study bears so he packed up and went into the wood with his fiancee.  They found some half-hibernating bears and decided to camp out _in their midst_.
> 
> They ran some videotape of the event and went to sleep with the camera still running.  The camera was knocked over and a struggle ensued in which both the scientist, and I use that term loosely here, and his fiancee were slaughtered by the subject of their scientific inquiry.  The sound of the "attack" was on the videotape when they found their remains.
> 
> I will see if I can search the article out sometime.




http://www.juneauempire.com/stories/100803/sta_bear.shtml

Here is one much like it, I am unsure if it the same couple I read about but it is likely.

Yeah, it was these people.  Here is another story that actually mentions the video tape.

http://www.adn.com/front/story/4898071p-4833196c.html


----------



## bikernut (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey MtnBiker I also used to pull a Camper trailer with my bike but I am moving up in the world, but I did enjoy pulling my camper around even though I had to keep checking to make sure it was back there as it pulled so sweet. I am in the process of trying to sell it and below is all the info in case you know of anyone who might be interested and if it is a biker I am willing to also keep it in storage until the Laconia 2005 bike rally and they could pick it up the week before and camp for the races or what ever and then have room to put all the Tshirts they purchase and pull it back home. thanks
                            2001 Aspen Classic Camper 
   * White RTM Fiberglass Body (Resin Transfer Molding) for the ultimate in strength, precision tolerances and surface finish - both inside and out. And, hand lay-up, chopped fiberglass, smooth finish (inside & out), and great-looking appearance.
   * Measures 4' wide x roughly 9' when closed up.
   * Measures 6' x 13.5' in open position without the Add-A-Room.
   * Large Front Living Room--Ceiling measures 7-1/2 ft in height at center, and the spacious 'front room' sports nearly 36 sq. ft. of floor space (approx 6' x 6') - ample room for table, chairs and plenty of space to make every travel experience a touring pleasure. Entire floor is 'pan-rolled' (2" seams rise 3" above the damp ground).
   * Basement Level added to cargo body (utilizing space between main frame & highway).
   * Two panoramic 9-ft. wide side windows in 'V-Peak' design for the most versatile use. 48" rear window and 50"-wide front entrance all total 78 sq. ft. of screening for maximum 'breeze-flow ventilation'. Dual-zipped storm panels are included on all screened windows for use in multiple directions, and all zippers are operated from inside the camper.
   * Forward vertical wall incorporates 2"(w) x 6'(h) runner strips along outward vertical seams for a precision fit of the (optional) 81 sq. ft. Den.
   * Spring-Loaded Rear Roof Bow for proper water shed over rear zippered window (kicks back wall on 'outward' pitch).
   * Telescopic 'Bed-To-Ground' Supports to maintain level sleeping surface.
   * Straight-Line Main Frame for maximum strength (no cuts or 'steps' in tongue).
   * All telescopic tent bows are for ease of one person set-up, and superior performance in strong side winds.
   * Internal aluminum 'arched' roof struts.
   *Torflex suspension with high-speed bearings.
   * 12" wheels, impressive 9" turn signals, 2-way locking cargo bay.
   * King Size Bed.
   * 4 Adjustable Stabilizer Jacks.
   * Trailer Coupler for 1 7/8" Ball with Safety Chains.
   * Storage Area Accessible without Setup.
gas cargo access lifts Support storage Area Access Cover.
            Extra Cost Options Included:
   * Added Safety Striping.
   * Travel Cover (White) Zippered for Lawn Chair(s) or other items for ease of removal when traveling.
   * Adjustable Cooler Rack with 36 qt Cooler with added Cooler Cover.
   * Travel Bra to protect from stone or road debris.
   * Chrome Rear light Bar with 7 Lights.
   * The DEN (Add-A-Room) - for added camping comfort, this free-standing 81 sq. ft. 'Add-A-Room' measures 9'x 9'. It has two (2) 3' x 6' side windows and 60"-wide front entrance; Windows and door have dual-zipped screen windows and flaps. The DEN is designed to wrap around the front wall with the roof 'zipped' to the top peak zipper. Includes telescopic center pole and four (4) corner poles with stakes, guidelines and carrying bag. Folds into the same compact area of a small sleeping bag.
   * Trailer Swivel Coupler.
   * Chrome wheel up grade with Chrome Wheel Nuts and Center Cap.
   * Spare Tire with Chrome Wheel.
   * 6 Wire Trailer Plug Chrome.
   * Window Awning Canopies (no ground stakes or guidelines required).      
   * Chrome Wheel Opening Trim.
   * Portable travel Table.
   * Tire Jack (can also help in leveling).
   * Trailer Tongue Locks.                 
   * Waterproof Registration Holder.   
I have pulled this trailer with my Harley FLH Motorcycle these couple of years and it pulls great, it is small enough for motorcycle or large enough for a SUV (up to midsize). Superb handling at highway speeds; the majority of its weight hugs the ground, which means low center-of-gravity - great ride. One person setup in about 3 minutes.
     Have pictures if interested, selling for $3895 getting a much larger trailer of 31', will continue storage for the winter until May 15, 2005 unless other arrangements are made, trailer is located in Bennington,NH. I can't ship this so it has to be picked up, roughly 9' long by 4' wide it can be put in a pickup truck for transportation with tailgate down weights about 300+ pounds. This is stored in the rear of the storage facility so it can't be gotten to until around then, and we also need to remove our camping gear stored in it.


----------

